# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  A eshte martesa fiktive me nje te huaj zgjidhja e problemit te statusit ligjor?

## feroxhina

Pershendetje forumista.
Edhe pse nuk ju njoh shume por si pjese e forumit qe jam do te doja nje keshille nga ju per nje dileme qe kam 3 muaj qe po me brene.
Por ne fillim do t'ju drejtohesha me nje pyetje: -Nje i aferm i juaji po perpiqet qe te bej nje te mir per ju, por ajo e mir  do e mbylle jeten tuaj ne nje guack ku ti nuk do mund te kesh me ate liri  qe do duash te kesh. Cfare do te benit ju do te zgjithnit kete te mir apo do ti ktheheni jetes si me pare?

Fakti qe erdha ne angli ishte nje gje shum e mire per mua sepse mu dha mundesia te filloja ta jetoja jeten time nga zeroja, sepse per mua jeta ne shqiperi nuk ka qen shum e lehte. Por vitin tjeter viza ime mbaron dhe me duhet te gjej nje menyr per ta shtyre sepse eshte shume e veshtire qe t'ma japin prap...dhe dikush, (personi qe po me mban ketu) me ka ven ne nje dileme shum te veshtire per jeten time. Me ka propozuar per tu martuar me dike per letrat por jo vetem kaq por dhe per te kaluar jeten me ate person.Por une jam vetem 19 vjec dhe jam akoma nje femij per te krijuar nje familje timen. Te martohem qe sot , neser per mua do te thot qe te kem femij gje qe un nuk mund ta bej sepse nuk jam gati per te pasur por as per nje martese dhe qe eshte me shkes gje qe un nuk e njoh fare ate cunin se si eshte.Por dhe nqs nuk e pranoj kete martes per "letrat e mia"  do te me duhet te kthehem ne shqiperi, jetes qe kisha.Jam ne nje dilem shum te veshtir per jeten time prandaj ju lutem miqte e mi, do ta kisha per nder te degjoja nje keshille nga ju se mbase dhe me ndihmon ndopak. Ju falem per kohen qe ju mora.

Xhina

----------


## Endless

Po pse eshte e thene se s'ben, qe ti po martove ate tipin per letrat te rendesh me vrap dhe te besh ndonje borrokoc?! Po ti meqense nuk do ti rikthehesh perseri jetes tende ne Shqiperi, provoje njehere, martohu njehere me kete djalin dhe shife vet situaten, nese te pelqen vazhdo, nese jo, lere dhe gjej ndonje zgjidhje tjeter. Ndonjehere keto lidhjet me shkesi/mbleseri dalin dhe per mire si dhe anasjelltas; lidhjet me dashuri te te dalin per keq. :Lulja3:

----------


## feroxhina

> Po pse eshte e thene se s'ben, qe ti po martove ate tipin per letrat te rendesh me vrap dhe te besh ndonje borrokoc?! Po ti meqense nuk do ti rikthehesh perseri jetes tende ne Shqiperi, provoje njehere, martohu njehere me kete djalin dhe shife vet situaten, nese te pelqen vazhdo, nese jo, lere dhe gjej ndonje zgjidhje tjeter. Ndonjehere keto lidhjet me shkesi/mbleseri dalin dhe per mire si dhe anasjelltas; lidhjet me dashuri te te dalin per keq.




Po po te drejt ke po une nuk thashe se do e bej nje qe neser po vetem se nuk jam gati per nje martes qe tani......po dhe prova po nuk doli e mie ca duhet te bej sipas teje?

----------


## PINK

mire qe do "martohesh" me nje person qe se njeh, por ske pse te besh femije. Beje marreveshjen para letrave, tja besh te ditur qe do mbarosh shkollen dhe kur te jete koha e duhur do besh femije. Nese nuk pranon dhe bye thuaj. Shko ne shqiperi me mire, ska vdek njeri deri me sot.

----------


## Zombi

Nuk doja te shkruaj, por per nje cast mu duk vetja shume egoiste.  Dhe mos e mer si keshille, por thjeshte dua te shpeh menyren se si do te veproja une po te isha 19 vjecare, po te isha ne Angli, dhe po te isha perpara nje dileme si kjo yjta. Duke bartur pas vetes nje pervoje te rende jetesore dhe te me jepej mundesia e ri-fillimit une saktesisht do te dija si te veproja. Ndonese mund te duket a vrazhde, egoiste dhe jo-njerezore une do te martohesha me ate person pa u menduar dy-here per dy arsye. Sepse koha vdes dashurine, dhe sepse Shqiperia nuk te jep mundesi per te krijuar siguri ne jeten tende.  Dhe ne keto caste mu kujtua kur nje zonje e cila pyeti nje kolegen time:
-Sa vjec je?
-30. U pergjigj ajo.
-Cka ke pritur moj, tashme s'ke kohe te martohesh edhe per se dyti. lol

Andaj, per femren nuk ka gje me te bukur se sa liria ekonomike, e cila do te te siguroje dhe lirine personale-shpirterore.

----------


## PINK

> Nuk doja te shkruaj, por per nje cast mu duk vetja shume egoiste.  Dhe mos e mer si keshille, por thjeshte dua te shpeh menyren se si do te veproja une po te isha 19 vjecare, po te isha ne Angli, dhe po te isha perpara nje dileme si kjo yjta. Duke bartur pas vetes nje pervoje te rende jetesore dhe te me jepej mundesia e ri-fillimit une saktesisht do te dija si te veproja. Ndonese mund te duket a vrazhde, egoiste dhe jo-njerezore une do te martohesha me ate person pa u menduar dy-here per dy arsye. Sepse koha vdes dashurine, dhe sepse Shqiperia nuk te jep mundesi per te krijuar siguri ne jeten tende.  Dhe ne keto caste mu kujtua kur nje zonje e cila pyeti nje kolegen time:
> -Sa vjec je?
> -30. U pergjigj ajo.
> -Cka ke pritur moj, tashme s'ke kohe te martohesh edhe per se dyti. lol
> 
> Andaj, per femren nuk ka gje me te bukur se sa liria ekonomike, e cila do te te siguroje dhe lirine personale-shpirterore.


mire thua ti, po duhet te jete smart kjo. Mos bej femije, se ajo liria personale sikur ngushtohet ca. Lol

be smart hapesja e temes, perdore per interesat e tua po pa i shkelur ato.

----------


## Apollyon

Nese jeta jote ka nis ne angli edhe ne pamundesi per te rimarr leje qendrimi perseri, atehere e vetmja menyre eshte te martohesh me ate djalin, por me e mira do ishte sikur ti te gjeje nje djale sic e do vete edhe te martohesh me te, fundja kur e gjen me dashuri eshte ndryshe, sepse kur martohesh vetem per dokumenta, edhe ai tipi e di arsyen, do te ta nxije jeten (mendoj une) sepse per cdo gje do te thote dua divorc.. kshu qe ki pak kujdes me ke martohesh, me te vertete qe jeta ne angli eshte e mire, po edhe ne shqiperi ska vdek njeri, ka mijra vajza qe kan nis studimet e po punojne, mos ju tremb shqiperise o goc se sjemi kafshe ne ktej, fundja ke familjen tende ktu, shoqerine qe ke pas, edhe pas dore nuk do ngelesh.  Llogariti mire gjerat para se te martohesh me dike vetem per dokumenta, sepse ti sje mashkull qe neser te teket edhe iken nga syte kembet.. Je femer edhe ca gjera jan me te veshtira per ty. Prandaj perpara se te martohesh beji llogarite mire, njihe kte djalin se kush eshte, nese eshte cun qe ja vlen atehere martohu, po sikur te keshe dyshimet me te vogla, atehere hajde ne shqiperi se fatit si dihet asnjeher.

----------


## ARKIA

> Pershendetje forumista.
> Edhe pse nuk ju njoh shume por si pjese e forumit qe jam do te doja nje keshille nga ju per nje dileme qe kam 3 muaj qe po me brene.
> Por ne fillim do t'ju drejtohesha me nje pyetje: -Nje i aferm i juaji po perpiqet qe te bej nje te mir per ju, por ajo e mir  do e mbylle jeten tuaj ne nje guack ku ti nuk do mund te kesh me ate liri  qe do duash te kesh. Cfare do te benit ju do te zgjithnit kete te mir apo do ti ktheheni jetes si me pare?
> 
> Fakti qe erdha ne angli ishte nje gje shum e mire per mua sepse mu dha mundesia te filloja ta jetoja jeten time nga zeroja, sepse per mua jeta ne shqiperi nuk ka qen shum e lehte. Por vitin tjeter viza ime mbaron dhe me duhet te gjej nje menyr per ta shtyre sepse eshte shume e veshtire qe t'ma japin prap...dhe dikush, (personi qe po me mban ketu) me ka ven ne nje dileme shum te veshtire per jeten time. Me ka propozuar per tu martuar me dike per letrat por jo vetem kaq por dhe per te kaluar jeten me ate person.Por une jam vetem 19 vjec dhe jam akoma nje femij per te krijuar nje familje timen. Te martohem qe sot , neser per mua do te thot qe te kem femij gje qe un nuk mund ta bej sepse nuk jam gati per te pasur por as per nje martese dhe qe eshte me shkes gje qe un nuk e njoh fare ate cunin se si eshte.Por dhe nqs nuk e pranoj kete martes per "letrat e mia"  do te me duhet te kthehem ne shqiperi, jetes qe kisha.Jam ne nje dilem shum te veshtir per jeten time prandaj ju lutem miqte e mi, do ta kisha per nder te degjoja nje keshille nga ju se mbase dhe me ndihmon ndopak. Ju falem per kohen qe ju mora.
> 
> Xhina


Xhina!
Edhe ne xhungel me zulute te rrezikohesh se do te jetosh, mos e perdhuno madheshtine e marteses, mos e humb vetvehten ne nje zgjidhje nevoje, sepse ke nenshkruar humbjen, deshtimin, ke anashkaluar personalitetin(akoma pa e krijuar ate), ne fund te fundit ne kete jete na jepen me shume mundesi per te bere ate qe duam, sepse ne ate jeten tjeter, ne parajse dmth, ka kush mendon per ne.
Pac fat dhe zoti  te ndritte mendjen per nje vendim me te mire per vehten!
Gezuar!

----------


## Mr.DD

Mos u marto se e Hengre Xhina ! 

Pastaj ti e thua shume mire dhe tek firma  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ehh,c'na fute ne te thella moj vajze!Dileme e veshtire besa...Edhe une kam nje histori pak a shume te ngjashme me kete tenden.Donin te me martonin nje here me nje katundare te pasur po une nuk e ndieja akoma veten gati per te hedhur nje hap te tille,jo thjesht per martesen por edhe per menaxhimin e pronave te saj,pasi une nuk kam patur kurre nje cope toke timen,dhe se si me dukej te them te drejten.Me krijohej pershtypja sikur do te ma zinte gjithmone ne goje faktin se une isha nje pabuks dhe se c'do te mire materiale e kisha prej saj.Keshtu pra i ndikuar nga keto brerje ndergjegjie e te tjera,une arrita ne perfundimin se ishte akoma heret qe ti futesha kesaj valleje,dhe sot vazhdoj te jem nje beqar xhepgrisur i cili mallkon veten qe nuk e shfrytezoi rastin qe i nxori perpara bujaria e fatit...

----------


## Mr.DD

Mos i ngaterro punet se ktu seshte pune fati me sa kuptoj une !

----------


## Xingaro

Te keshilloj te shkosh te ndonje nga kto kartomantet qe lexojne te ardhmen...une kam shkuar dhe mi ka parashikuar te gjitha.Kam qene tip qe s'kam pas besu fare tek kto gjojna por jam habit se si mi ka gjet.
Shko iher sa me la merakun,me shume mundsi do te te mbushi me rrena...por shpesh here njeriu ka nevoje me shume per nje genjeshter pozitive se sa per te vertetat qe e vrasin. 
Shko dhe thuaji qe dua te me tregosh vetem gjerat pozitive te te ardhmes time (siç bera une),dhe ajo do te mbuloje me endrra te bukura qe do te te frymezojne dhe do te bejne te mos shohesh vetem anen gri dhe te erret te botes.
Edhe nese neser te ecen keq...te pakten do ja ngjisesh fajin kartomantesh,dhe nuk do besh fajtore veten tende.
Cfare do zgjedhje te besh,shih gjithmone anen pozitive.Bota nuk eshte ose e zeze ose e bardhe,nuk eshte aq e prere.Bota eshte e bere nga tonalitete te se bardhes dhe se zezes.

----------


## Izadora

> Pershendetje forumista.
> Edhe pse nuk ju njoh shume por si pjese e forumit qe jam do te doja nje keshille nga ju per nje dileme qe kam 3 muaj qe po me brene.
> Por ne fillim do t'ju drejtohesha me nje pyetje: -Nje i aferm i juaji po perpiqet qe te bej nje te mir per ju, por ajo e mir  do e mbylle jeten tuaj ne nje guack ku ti nuk do mund te kesh me ate liri  qe do duash te kesh. Cfare do te benit ju do te zgjithnit kete te mir apo do ti ktheheni jetes si me pare?
> 
> Fakti qe erdha ne angli ishte nje gje shum e mire per mua sepse mu dha mundesia te filloja ta jetoja jeten time nga zeroja, sepse per mua jeta ne shqiperi nuk ka qen shum e lehte. Por vitin tjeter viza ime mbaron dhe me duhet te gjej nje menyr per ta shtyre sepse eshte shume e veshtire qe t'ma japin prap...dhe dikush, (personi qe po me mban ketu) me ka ven ne nje dileme shum te veshtire per jeten time. Me ka propozuar per tu martuar me dike per letrat por jo vetem kaq por dhe per te kaluar jeten me ate person.Por une jam vetem 19 vjec dhe jam akoma nje femij per te krijuar nje familje timen. Te martohem qe sot , neser per mua do te thot qe te kem femij gje qe un nuk mund ta bej sepse nuk jam gati per te pasur por as per nje martese dhe qe eshte me shkes gje qe un nuk e njoh fare ate cunin se si eshte.Por dhe nqs nuk e pranoj kete martes per "letrat e mia"  do te me duhet te kthehem ne shqiperi, jetes qe kisha.Jam ne nje dilem shum te veshtir per jeten time prandaj ju lutem miqte e mi, do ta kisha per nder te degjoja nje keshille nga ju se mbase dhe me ndihmon ndopak. Ju falem per kohen qe ju mora.
> 
> Xhina


Perderisa nuk don te kthehesh ne shqiperi,mundesia e vetme te besh dokumentat eshte te martohesh.

Thjeshte beja te qarte qe ne fillim arsyen e marteses me te. Se c'fare sjell jeta me mbrapa ate as une e as ti nuk e dime,ngel e paparashikueshme.

----------


## prenceedi

nese ti moj vajze mendon se ja vlen ta blesh Angline me kete cmim atehere mos u mendo 2 here .....beje.
meqe kerkon mendimin tone........ une ne vendin tend nuk do ta beja

----------


## toni007

Mos e ule kurre veten ne gjera te tilla se do pendoheshe per jete ..
Je ne moshen me te bukur te jetes tende ku vertet munde te keshe shancin ta ndertoshe me personin e duhur  mos e hidhe poshte  jeten per nje cope dokumente por mendo qe ka shume menyra te tjera me mare dokumentat ne shtetin ku jeton.Ki kurajo dhe kaperce kete veshtiresi me forcat e tua pa mare parasyshe propozime te tilla dhe kushe te ka propozu kete gje nuk eshte person me vlera por nje idiot qe perfiton nga fatkeqesite e te tjereve!!!!!

----------


## Elonaa

> Pershendetje forumista.
> Edhe pse nuk ju njoh shume por si pjese e forumit qe jam do te doja nje keshille nga ju per nje dileme qe kam 3 muaj qe po me brene.
> Por ne fillim do t'ju drejtohesha me nje pyetje: -Nje i aferm i juaji po perpiqet qe te bej nje te mir per ju, por ajo e mir  do e mbylle jeten tuaj ne nje guack ku ti nuk do mund te kesh me ate liri  qe do duash te kesh. Cfare do te benit ju do te zgjithnit kete te mir apo do ti ktheheni jetes si me pare?
> 
> Fakti qe erdha ne angli ishte nje gje shum e mire per mua sepse mu dha mundesia te filloja ta jetoja jeten time nga zeroja, sepse per mua jeta ne shqiperi nuk ka qen shum e lehte. Por vitin tjeter viza ime mbaron dhe me duhet te gjej nje menyr per ta shtyre sepse eshte shume e veshtire qe t'ma japin prap...dhe dikush, (personi qe po me mban ketu) me ka ven ne nje dileme shum te veshtire per jeten time. Me ka propozuar per tu martuar me dike per letrat por jo vetem kaq por dhe per te kaluar jeten me ate person.Por une jam vetem 19 vjec dhe jam akoma nje femij per te krijuar nje familje timen. Te martohem qe sot , neser per mua do te thot qe te kem femij gje qe un nuk mund ta bej sepse nuk jam gati per te pasur por as per nje martese dhe qe eshte me shkes gje qe un nuk e njoh fare ate cunin se si eshte.Por dhe nqs nuk e pranoj kete martes per "letrat e mia"  do te me duhet te kthehem ne shqiperi, jetes qe kisha.Jam ne nje dilem shum te veshtir per jeten time prandaj ju lutem miqte e mi, do ta kisha per nder te degjoja nje keshille nga ju se mbase dhe me ndihmon ndopak. Ju falem per kohen qe ju mora.
> 
> Xhina



Kto qe thua ti s'jan arsye.Se te gjithe e kan nje shkak qe kan njojtur nje person.s'ka rene nga qielli.

Nqs se ke te dashur as mos i shko asaj rruge.shko tek ai.Po nqs se ti nuk njef njeri  ose me mire nuk dashuron njeri pse mos te tentosh te njofesh kete person perpara se ti thuash po ose jo.Njerzit e tu qe te moren ne Angli te ndihmuan s'besoj se do duan te keqen tende.Mbase eshte njeri i mire.E dyta per kete person ti duhet te kesh respekt se ai po pranon te martohet me ty nuk me duket njeri i keq.Tek ty ai ka zgjedh vetem njeriun.Se ti s'ke as pasuri as diplloma e as letra.Kjo tregon qe ai te do.Do te krijoj familje sepse edhe ai e ka te veshtire te gjej nje njeri atje ku eshte.Ti beje shok respektoje fjalen mos ja jep .provo.Nqs se s'te hy ne zemer, me fal thoj s'dua as letra as londer su dashuroka me komand.Kam respekt per ty po s'mundem.bye bye.


Une mendoj se duke qene e martuar do jesh me e afte te perballosh problemet e jetes ,se do jeni dy.Femija eshte ne doren tuaj.Mendohu mire .....Ti e njef veten me mire .

----------


## mia@

Shikoje si nje mundesi per te njohur nje djale, po u pelqyet akoma me mire. Ty te mundon, sepse vet nisesh per interes. Fundja njeri lakun ne fyt s'ta ka vene mi goce. Zgjidh o dashurine, o rehatine, ose me mire akoma prit dhe ca, mos e sforco veten. Dynjaja kane ndenjte me vite pa dokumenta.

----------


## Nete

kjo i bjen se martohesh me interes,gje qe sma merr mendja se ka rehati aq shum

per qdo cikrim te thot ,mos te isha un,ti nuk ishe tani ketu,e them kete ,sepse shum e shum raste te tilla kan ndodh edhe i kam te afert,ose te them sinqerisht jan pendu qe e kan ba ni gje te till ma shkurt.

te pershendes shum paq fat.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e kan then para meje qe duhet te martohesh qe te rrish andej po nuk deshe me u kthy.....po ti njife ate cun i her dhe mbase te pelqen nga e di ti.....po ashtu ktheu ne shqiperi dhe rri atje se ndryshe nuk ke nga te shkosh....dhe nji gje kisha pse duhet te mbydhesh ne "guack" vetem se u martove nuk esht gogol martesa a ok po ishte ai njeri keshtu kaq i trash qe nuk te lejoj me as edhe nji gje nuk edi por per ndryshe nuk ka as nji gje mundesh te dalesh etj etj...
pac fat...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Personalisht nuk do martohesha kurre me nje njeri per dokumenta, nqs nuk do behej fjale thjeshte per dokumenta por per vazhdim te nje martese normale. Mendoj qe cdo gje ka nje zgjidhje. P.sh duke gjetur nje pune, apo duke bere vullnetariat me kishat e xhamiat sepse keto te ndihmojne goxha neper vende te huaja, prandaj interesohu e drejtohu edhe tek ato, ose duke filluar ndonje shkolle nqs nuk je ne shkolle. Gjithsesi vajze, nqs e vetmja mundesi qe te ngel eshte martesa me ate, dmth qe ti nuk qenke e zonja per asgje, prandaj zgjohu nje cike e nqs zdo t'i kthehesh jetes se veshtire te meparshme leviz kemb e duar per te vazhduar jeten ne angli. Ah edhe dicka tjeter. Martesa s'eshte e lehte per asnje e mos i hyr asaj rruge kaq heret, sepse behesh pishman me rritjen e moshes, sepse shikon qe ne jete ka shume shume gjera e ndonjehere s'i realizon dot as me nje njeri qe te dashuron tej mase, jo me me nje qe as e njeh. Ndoshta mund te jete edhe njeri i mire, por gjithsesi kur i hyn asaj rruge beje mend mire.

----------

